
Ask HN: Is invite only product allowed in Show HN? - rmmmp
I&#x27;m wondering because the rules says that sign up pages can&#x27;t be tried out so they&#x27;re not Show HN. Invite only can be tried out but only to a limited amount of people. In addition to that, we have a demo product in our site but being able to use it for your own is the invite only part.
======
ddtaylor
Interesting idea to provide a discussion platform that prevents trolling and
toxic discussion. What makes you different than other platforms like Disqus?
They claim to be working on this:

[https://blog.disqus.com/first-steps-to-curbing-
toxicity](https://blog.disqus.com/first-steps-to-curbing-toxicity)

Looking forward to your response and hope the best for your product.

~~~
rmmmp
Woah I'm surprised you can predict what I was hiding from this Ask HN post.
That's the power of Google I guess haha.

Anyways, I'd prefer to answer that when I do a Show HN post so we wouldn't go
out of context from the topic.

~~~
grzm
> "That's the power of Google I guess haha."

Helps when you put it in your profile.

~~~
rmmmp
Ohh wow. I totally forgot about that. :P

------
troydavis
Per
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html),
no:

> If your work isn't ready for people to try out yet, please don't do a Show
> HN. Once it's ready, come back and do it then.

------
ezekg
I did a Show HN when my product was in private beta, so I don’t see why you
couldn’t. People post landing pages all the time, attempting to validate an
idea.

------
tedmiston
What are you "showing HN" if we can't actually try it?

I think it would be ok if you had that but provided a special link to HN that
bypassed the invite system.

